# eJuice Concentrates' Storage Guidelines



## Max (18/12/16)

A Very Good Day to all DIY eJuice Concentrate Suppliers. 

Please can any of the Suppliers please confirm the best Storage Methods for the eJuice Concentrates. 

Thank You All and looking forward to your soonest possible comments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (18/12/16)

In a cool, dark place.


----------



## Max (18/12/16)

Hi @Petrus - Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (18/12/16)

Max said:


> Hi @Petrus - Thank you.


I bought black plastic containers at plastic warehouse and store my nic and concentrates in my closet on the bottom where it is nice and cool.


----------



## craigb (18/12/16)

Petrus said:


> In a cool, dark place.


So I just need to figure out how to physically access my soul then 

Im not a vendor, but to properly answer the question ... I second what @Petrus says.

Had a chat with @Geoff (Clyrolinx) last week regarding nicotine specifically, but he basically said that if you keep the stuff cool and out of the light, the bases should last effectively indefinitely. 

Unless you're opening your concentrates every day for a huff, I think the additional flavour chemicals should remain fairly static in the cold and dark as those conditions don't lend themselves to many chemical reactions (to my under educated knowledge)


----------



## Max (18/12/16)

Thank You @Petrus - mine are all on the dining room table in little resealable plastic containers at the present time - and recently - I saw a thread - and for the life of me - I cannot remember where it is - where I saw some things that @Warlock had created - frikken awesome - so I needed a little more info on storage guidelines before I embark on the project of putting a Revolving Concentrate Carousel together. The entire assembly will then live in a cool dark place with easy stocking and identification - cool heh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (18/12/16)

Thank You so much for your input @craigb - greatly appreciated - I just need to know that the unit I intend assembling will meet the Storage Guidelines set for my little treasures.


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (17/1/17)

Max said:


> Thank You @Petrus - mine are all on the dining room table in little resealable plastic containers at the present time - and recently - I saw a thread - and for the life of me - I cannot remember where it is - where I saw some things that @Warlock had created - frikken awesome - so I needed a little more info on storage guidelines before I embark on the project of putting a Revolving Concentrate Carousel together. The entire assembly will then live in a cool dark place with easy stocking and identification - cool heh.



This sounds so awesome. Is your project completed and if so please post some pictures. I know I for one would definitely consider purchasing something like this if you decide to put it into production.


----------



## Max (17/1/17)

Hi @TechnoSnakeMan - have had an incredibly hectic start to 2017 - all the plans for the Rotary Carousel are complete - just need to order materials - collect and assemble.


----------



## Max (25/1/17)

Hi @TechnoSnakeMan :-

• Good Progress Made

Base Plates
Concentrate Plates - 10ml Bottles
Steeping Plates - 30ml Bottles
Steeping Plates - 100ml Bottles
Tie Rods - Sleeves - Spacers Done
Finalising Carousel Base & Bearings
Finalising Variable Box dimensions
Finalising Customer Options

Will keep you up to date.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

